# lg plasma 42inch lg 42px5d-eb help!



## stu76 (Feb 17, 2008)

hi all.

can anyone advise or help me out here.
lg 42px5d-eb plasma tv-power but no display-suspect the xsus board-psu and other board faulty..
any advise would be helpful before i buy the boards and dont want to waist my money.

thanks to you all.


----------

